# jungle nymph eggs



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

howdy folks, i had 2 giant thorny stick insects, they was great pets, i got them as adults, kept them for 8 months then they laid eggs and passed away... i got 12 eggs and ive been incubating them at around 70-82 day and night time fluctuating, ive had them incubating since end of september.. does anyone know how long these take to hatch? as there is alot of varied incubating times for these insects and im struggling to get info.... the species i had was areton asperrmus the thorny stick insects.... thanks guys and i hope you can shed some light.....


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

All i know is they take ages lol


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

mine take up to 5 months to hatch,
but im curious as to why you titled the thread "jungle nymph"
when your ova are not jn's or "giant thorny" as you also said ?
giant thorny are trachaeraton bruekneri.
unless im reading the post wrong ? in which case my appologies


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

If they are jungle nymphs i have had them take up to 8 months before hatching


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*jungle nyphs eggs...*

thanks folks for the advice. im pretty sure they are jungle nyphs as they was originally purchased from a shop tamworth way....
a friend picked they up for me, they was brown quite large, hand size large, more thorney or spikey on their back legs and they used to raise their legs in the air and try and clasp kick you with the rear legs when they felt threatend... ive got 12 eggs and i will send 3 people for nothing 2 eggs if there is anyone interested and wants to try and raise them.... send me your postal adds and i`ll pop in the post..... 
thanks folks and all the best.... adi:whistling2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

sounds like Eurycantha (sp) or commonly known as spiney sticks..the males have a big spike inbetween each of the back last 2 legs and will snap them together above the body in an attempt to stab whatever they percieve as a threat (can be painful and draw blood if they catch your finger)

They are typically brown and fairly large, stocky insects...eggs usually take 4 to 6 months to hatch and if i remember correctly need to be kept fairly humid


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

deffinately eurycantha calcarata , giant spiny .
jungle nymphs are very different , the adult females are bright green & the males are brown with wings.
i incubate mine on kitchen towel (slightly moist)
in a tub & spray maybe once/twice a week.
mine take about 4 months ish to hatch.
did they look like this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spid...-giant-spiny-sticks-eurycantha-calcarata.html ?


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*wahey.. u got it....*

mate that was brill... that link with the pics spot on.....
i had two of them.... cheers guys and if you want any eggs send us ur adds, remember 1st come 1st get, im only giving away 6......... 2 to the 1st 3 replies.... cheers chaps any more info throw it my way.....


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

if you want to go on keeping them ,
i would suggest you incubate them all.
that way if only 30% hatch you will still have a colony.
otherwise you might end up with none :?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

yep agreed...only half of mine used to hatch...so keep hold of em : victory:


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*Thanks chaps...*

Top advice chaps, i will keep em all, im just to generous sum times......
the pics and everythng you all have done for me is top banana...
:mf_dribble:thanks to all and i`ll keep you posted if any hatch... fingers crossed..


----------

